#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > ΤΟΛ - ΔΙΑΣΚ: Παρουσίαση

## Xάρης

Το ΔΙΑΤΟΜΗ                               ΣΚΥΡΟΔΕΜΑΤΟΣ(ΔΙΑ.ΣΚ.)του ΤΟΛ είναι ένα πρόγραμμα ανάλυσης απλών ή σύνθετων διατομών οπλισμένου σκυροδέματος που φορτίζονται σε λοξή κάμψη με ορθή δύναμη.

Έχει πάρα πολλές δυνατότητες που καλύτερα να τις διαβάσει κανείς αναλυτικά *ΕΔΩ*.

Πρακτικά κάνει κάποιος σχεδόν τα πάντα με την κάμψη σε οποιαδήποτε διατομή με οποιοδήποτε οπλισμό.

Είναι ένα πρόγραμμα που νομίζω αξίζει τα λεφτά του.

----------


## Αλέξανδρος

μια μελέτη έκανα για έναν πυρήνα ανελκυστήρων και μου φάνηκε εύχρηστο. Θα προτιμούσα βέβαια να παίρνει κατευθείαν στοιχεία από το ΡΑΦ.

----------


## Αλέξανδρος

Ναι και όχι, δηλαδη χρησιμοποιείται ο αλγόριθμός του αλλά δε μπορείς να έχεις τυχούσα διατομή στο ΡΑΦ. Το χρησιμοποιούν κυρίως για τους πυρήνες.

----------


## majakoulas

> Νομίζω ότι κομμάτι του προγράμματος είναι ενσωματομένο στο ΡΑΦ. Κάνω λάθος??


Σε επικοινωνία μαζί τους μου είπαν ότι δουλεύουν πάνω σε αυτό αυτή την στιγμή

----------

